# Boye Loom - Tried -Didn't Like



## Loomahat

Tried the Boye Loom Set - not happy. The slit holds the yarn hostage.

Love my KK


----------



## Buttons

I agree with you Loomahat. I had only one size and gave it away and bought the kk looms. I do hats for charity right now on them.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## trishthedish1997

I have decided that the round looms aren't really necessary. I use my long loom for hats and other tubular items. I couldn't get the sizes that I needed with the round looms.


----------



## Buttons

That is wonderful but how would you wrap it on the rectangle loom? Unless you're not using the kk looms.


----------



## Moon Loomer

trishthedish1997 said:


> I have decided that the round looms aren't really necessary. I use my long loom for hats and other tubular items. I couldn't get the sizes that I needed with the round looms.


Do you use loom clips? Moon Loomer


----------



## Karen M1

Overstock.com has the round KK's and the oblong. I don't know how long they will have them..


----------



## bonster

I didn't care for the Boye either for the same reason. I suppose they figure it won't slip off as easily? I needed a bunch of the smaller loom for a project I was teaching (caps for Congo) and the only single ones that JoAnn carried was the Boye so I had to use those. But I lucked out the other day! I was in JoAnn and they had 1 of the smaller single looms. It was missing the tool and the needle so they marked it "damaged" and I got it for $1.75! Lucky me! My other one is about worn out so I got myself a Boye in case I couldn't get a KK.

I am new to this section of KP. How many people are on this particular section?


----------



## Moon Loomer

bonster said:


> I didn't care for the Boye either for the same reason. I suppose they figure it won't slip off as easily? I needed a bunch of the smaller loom for a project I was teaching (caps for Congo) and the only single ones that JoAnn carried was the Boye so I had to use those. But I lucked out the other day! I was in JoAnn and they had 1 of the smaller single looms. It was missing the tool and the needle so they marked it "damaged" and I got it for $1.75! Lucky me! My other one is about worn out so I got myself a Boye in case I couldn't get a KK.
> 
> I am new to this section of KP. How many people are on this particular section?


If you go to Michael's, their Loops & threads looms are a faithful copy of the KK except there are no loom clips. Moon Loomer


----------



## bonster

Thanks. I'll have to look next time I am there. They didn't have them before. I just need the baby size.


 Moon Loomer said:


> If you go to Michael's, their Loops & threads looms are a faithful copy of the KK except there are no loom clips. Moon Loomer


----------



## BobnDejasMom

All I have is the round looms.
So what do the clips do? I'm thinking you can use them to make the long looms even longer. Is that what they are?


----------



## Karen M1

BobnDejasMom said:


> All I have is the round looms.
> So what do the clips do? I'm thinking you can use them to make the long looms even longer. Is that what they are?


the clips fit the long looms so that you can have extra movable pegs. They are great for making gloves....


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Thanks.
Another stupid question....Do you need the extra pegs for fingers or glove length or size?


----------



## bonster

You all are so smart. All I know how to make on the loom is knitted caps! How did you learn to make other things? I even bought the Martha Stewart set but have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## Karen M1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Thanks.
> Another stupid question....Do you need the extra pegs for fingers or glove length or size?


for making the fingers


----------



## Karen M1

bonster said:


> You all are so smart. All I know how to make on the loom is knitted caps! How did you learn to make other things? I even bought the Martha Stewart set but have no idea what to do with it.


I taught myself using the books available and the pamplets from KK.. Also you tube has a lot . 
I now teach classes and I get a lot from there. I also belong to all of the loom groups on yahoo. 
Ralvery now has a section for loom patterns..


----------



## BobnDejasMom

bonster said:


> You all are so smart. All I know how to make on the loom is knitted caps! How did you learn to make other things? I even bought the Martha Stewart set but have no idea what to do with it.


I agree. I have round KK looms and have only made caps, scarves and cowls.


----------



## bonster

Thanks for the tips. Wish I lived closer to you!


Karen M1 said:


> I taught myself using the books available and the pamplets from KK.. Also you tube has a lot .
> I now teach classes and I get a lot from there. I also belong to all of the loom groups on yahoo.
> Ralvery now has a section for loom patterns..


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Just had a memory jog...I have made slipper socks and wristlets...and?...basically just round or flat things on round looms in recent years. 
But, I used an old fashioned, hand-made, wood and nails rectangular loom in the 1970s to make strips with decreases to make a vest for my hubby.
Do any other gals in their 60s look back at things we did years ago and wonder why we let our creative juices get "stifled" by earning a living at everyday jobs? <grin>


----------



## Moon Loomer

bonster said:


> You all are so smart. All I know how to make on the loom is knitted caps! How did you learn to make other things? I even bought the Martha Stewart set but have no idea what to do with it.


Here is a book list and some web sites: Renee Van Hoy, has a loom knitting web site; http://www.invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com

This is my library of loom knitting books: Plus they have patterns.
There are many hours, make that days, of instruction on You Tube, and the DVD's by Boye, Authentic Knitting Board, Kiss, and others.

Loom Knitting Primer by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite
Loom Knitting Pattern Book by Isela Phelps
Loom Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps
Learn To Knit Cables On Looms by Isela Phelps
Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak
Sock Loom Basics (using the KB Sock Loom) no author printed by Leisure Arts http://www.leisurearts.com
Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A.
More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris
I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com
Learn To Knit On Circle Looms by Denise Layman
Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms by Anne Bipes
Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes
Loom Knitting For Little People by Bethany A. Dailey
Provo Craft's Basic Instruction & pattern series of booklets. These are for their Knifty Knitter Circle, Adult Hat, Straight, & Long Looms plus accessories (plastic large gauge)
Similar to Provo: A) Are Looms by Boye with an instruction book & DVD
B) Knit Quick looms (Michael's) with a separate Project Book
Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), owners Pat & Kim Novak Adjustable knitting boards, in four lengths, tad pole a little loom, accessories, patterns, instructions (DVDs, You Tube, a Yahoo Group, and nice people). These boards can be used in single or double rake, for knitting, and used as a weaving loom with additional accessories.
DA Looms has a number of styles and the widest range of gauges
http://www.dalooms.com Wood looms and some plastic looms
Cindy Wood A wide range of wood looms in two gauges
http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com
Kiss looms, I have yet to explore.
Red heart has a pamphlet of loom knitting patterns.
Lion Brand has loom knitting patterns on its web site and Martha Stewart's multi-style loom.

Loom Knitting Premier by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite , Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak, I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com, these three are a good start for a Loom Knitting Library, and at Hobby Lobby and JoAnne's coupons can apply toward books, Michael's has the books but no application of coupons to books. JoAnn's is switching to Boyle Looms, Hobby Lobby, and Michael's have switched to other looms. Provo Craft is the base source for Knifty Knitter Looms, Cin D Wood Crafts, Mark Man Farms, Kiss Looms, and Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), all have their own loom designs, instruction books, and videos. Enjoy the craft. Moon Loomer


----------



## bonster

Thanks for all your info! Now to get the times to look at it all. Might be a winter project!


Moon Loomer said:


> Here is a book list and some web sites: Renee Van Hoy, has a loom knitting web site; http://www.invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com
> 
> This is my library of loom knitting books: Plus they have patterns.
> There are many hours, make that days, of instruction on You Tube, and the DVD's by Boye, Authentic Knitting Board, Kiss, and others.
> 
> Loom Knitting Primer by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite
> Loom Knitting Pattern Book by Isela Phelps
> Loom Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps
> Learn To Knit Cables On Looms by Isela Phelps
> Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak
> Sock Loom Basics (using the KB Sock Loom) no author printed by Leisure Arts http://www.leisurearts.com
> Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A.
> More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris
> I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
> http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com
> Learn To Knit On Circle Looms by Denise Layman
> Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms by Anne Bipes
> Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes
> Loom Knitting For Little People by Bethany A. Dailey
> Provo Craft's Basic Instruction & pattern series of booklets. These are for their Knifty Knitter Circle, Adult Hat, Straight, & Long Looms plus accessories (plastic large gauge)
> Similar to Provo: A) Are Looms by Boye with an instruction book & DVD
> B) Knit Quick looms (Michael's) with a separate Project Book
> Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), owners Pat & Kim Novak Adjustable knitting boards, in four lengths, tad pole a little loom, accessories, patterns, instructions (DVDs, You Tube, a Yahoo Group, and nice people). These boards can be used in single or double rake, for knitting, and used as a weaving loom with additional accessories.
> DA Looms has a number of styles and the widest range of gauges
> http://www.dalooms.com Wood looms and some plastic looms
> Cindy Wood A wide range of wood looms in two gauges
> http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com
> Kiss looms, I have yet to explore.
> Red heart has a pamphlet of loom knitting patterns.
> Lion Brand has loom knitting patterns on its web site and Martha Stewart's multi-style loom.
> 
> Loom Knitting Premier by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite , Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak, I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
> http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com, these three are a good start for a Loom Knitting Library, and at Hobby Lobby and JoAnne's coupons can apply toward books, Michael's has the books but no application of coupons to books. JoAnn's is switching to Boyle Looms, Hobby Lobby, and Michael's have switched to other looms. Provo Craft is the base source for Knifty Knitter Looms, Cin D Wood Crafts, Mark Man Farms, Kiss Looms, and Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), all have their own loom designs, instruction books, and videos. Enjoy the craft. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

Hi Bonster,
This is the second book you should get; "I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting" by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com The first is; "Loom Knitting Primer" by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite. These two will provide you with a good base. Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's allow coupons on books. Check on line for coupons and about mail orders if the stores are not local. This will give you a less daunting reading list, and look at YouTube, in the search blank put "knitting loom", have fun Moon Loomer


----------



## BobnDejasMom

OMG. I didn't think it was humanly possible.
Hubby and I took our little day out yesterday, and spent part of today doing some "Honey Dos" together, and............. I haven't looked at any of yesterday's or today's KP posts until now.


----------



## eistot

I have discovered why the tern Loom exist. It has whooped my behind. I have a plastic nifty knitter long loom that someone gave me. I was thinking maybe the round ones where better, now I am totally confused. I am new to this also. I have always crocheted. Someone has suggested the KB adjustable loom might be better. I have never given up on anything but I think this loom and football are way out of my league. LOL


----------



## Karen M1

BobnDejasMom said:


> Thanks.
> Another stupid question....Do you need the extra pegs for fingers or glove length or size?


No questions are ever stupid. I taught myself with books and videos and classes and free patterns... 
The clips are needed to do the fingers on gloves. They are also used for other things on the long KK looms. I do not know if they work on the other brands. They do not work on the long purple KK loom.
Keep on trying and learning , there is a wealth of info available. 
Karen


----------



## Karen M1

eistot said:


> I have discovered why the tern Loom exist. It has whooped my behind. I have a plastic nifty knitter long loom that someone gave me. I was thinking maybe the round ones where better, now I am totally confused. I am new to this also. I have always crocheted. Someone has suggested the KB adjustable loom might be better. I have never given up on anything but I think this loom and football are way out of my league. LOL


Have you tried youtube? There are many looming videos there. I use it alot. Even gonna use it today. I enjoy the long looms. Once you get the rhythm going it is fun.
Karen


----------



## Karen M1

Bonster,I love this list and I thank you for doing it. I know it took a long time to get it together and post it. It will be very helpful to many. Lots of Loomy Hugs, Karen


----------



## Karen M1

The How Many? Knitting Tool

If I want to decrease 14 stitches over 6 inches - how many rows should I work between decreases?
My pattern needs me to increase 13 stitches evenly over a row - how often do I increase?
I want to knit something 13 inches wide - how many stitches do I cast on?
I want to knit a piece 22.5 inches long - how many rows do I work?

Before you rush screaming for the calculator (or even worse, a paper & pencil), try these tools. The only extra thing you need to know is your current gauge (i.e. how many stitches and rows per inch you are knitting).

All measurements are in inches.

1. How Many Rows Should I Work?

Your rows per inch:

Stitches to add/remove:

Over what how many inches:

Decrease Increase

2. How Often Do I Increase/Decrease?

How many times:

Stitches currently in row:

Decrease Increase

3. How Many Stitches Do I Need?

Your stitch count:

Width needed (in inches):

4. How Many Rows Do I Need?

Your rows per inch:

Length needed (in inches):


« I Aten't Dead

© 2013 Quirm.net All rights reserved.
For personal use only. Not to be used for commercial purposes without written permission.


----------



## Karen M1

quirm.net/blog-extra/how-many 
this is the address for the site..
just copy and paste to your browser.


----------



## bonster

Moon Loomer did the list. I'm still a "newbie" with the loom. I am making a BUNCH of hats on the green round one (for the homeless shelter). I am having fun combining colors to use up my yarn (I use 2 of the 4-ply). I also made a "magic ball" with my shorter pieces. I combine that with a solid color and they are turning out pretty interesting. Not sure if a man would wear it so my next one I'll use a dark solid with the magic ball.

I do have another question (I know, there are no dumb questions but this seems kind if duh). If I knit on the long loom with I be able to make hats like on the round ones? Seems like they should turn out the same.


Karen M1 said:


> Bonster,I love this list and I thank you for doing it. I know it took a long time to get it together and post it. It will be very helpful to many. Lots of Loomy Hugs, Karen


----------



## Karen M1

bonster said:


> Moon Loomer did the list. I'm still a "newbie" with the loom. I am making a BUNCH of hats on the green round one (for the homeless shelter). I am having fun combining colors to use up my yarn (I use 2 of the 4-ply). I also made a "magic ball" with my shorter pieces. I combine that with a solid color and they are turning out pretty interesting. Not sure if a man would wear it so my next one I'll use a dark solid with the magic ball.
> 
> I do have another question (I know, there are no dumb questions but this seems kind if duh). If I knit on the long loom with I be able to make hats like on the round ones? Seems like they should turn out the same.


yes you can ,I have a funny pic of my great grandson with a hat that is still on the loom on his head....


----------



## bonster

Thanks! I figured as much but it was easier to check with the experts! I must look like your great grandson when I "try it on" to see if it's the right size!


Karen M1 said:


> yes you can ,I have a funny pic of my great grandson with a hat that is still on the loom on his head....


----------



## Karen M1

Has anyone taken any of the classes that are offered for free?
I belong to a group on yahoo... Loom [email protected]com. You may have to go to yahoo groups, crafts, knitting,loomknitting. and see what you find there. I belong to most of the groups there. Free patterns in the files.
Also there are loom-s-longs on Ralvery and on Face book. Have fun...


----------



## bonster

Sounds like a project for when I can't be working outside!



Karen M1 said:


> Has anyone taken any of the classes that are offered for free?
> I belong to a group on yahoo... Loom [email protected] You may have to go to yahoo groups, crafts, knitting,loomknitting. and see what you find there. I belong to most of the groups there. Free patterns in the files.
> Also there are loom-s-longs on Ralvery and on Face book. Have fun...


----------



## Moon Loomer

Loomahat said:


> Tried the Boye Loom Set - not happy. The slit holds the yarn hostage.
> 
> Love my KK


I agree!! Moon Loomer


----------



## crafterwantabe

Hi all. I was given the boye loom set as a gift . I'm with you all I don't really like it. Only good thing with the groove it hold your stitchs so the don't come off. Has anyone used the ones that Micheals carries? The joann store closest to me I hate to say it but it sucks. Inventory sometimes very low. Employees bad mouthing each other. Or giving each other the what for right at the check outs. Its crazy.


----------



## Joowels7

I bought my first set of looms off TV 3 1/2 years ago. Taught myself. Took loom to my craft class at Sr. Center while doing first hat. By my third hat I was teaching ladies how. Spent lots of time making hats. and scarves. We made them and sold them to staff and fellow clients (even though they told us not sell to clients. I made Santa hats at Christmas. We made. Baby and child size hat and gave them to children's hospital.last September the state said I could no longer come as I did not quilify. I cannot shower


----------



## Loomahat

crafterwantabe said:


> Hi all. I was given the boye loom set as a gift . I'm with you all I don't really like it. Only good thing with the groove it hold your stitchs so the don't come off. Has anyone used the ones that Micheals carries? The joann store closest to me I hate to say it but it sucks. Inventory sometimes very low. Employees bad mouthing each other. Or giving each other the what for right at the check outs. Its crazy.


I like the generic brand from Michaels. Way worth it.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Loomahat said:


> I like the generic brand from Michaels. Way worth it.


Yes! These are the closest to the discontinued KK's that are new in the box at a store now. Moon Loomer


----------



## bonster

So the Knifty Knitter is discontinued? Bummer. I was at Michaels this evening and they have a different brand - not the Boye.


Moon Loomer said:


> Yes! These are the closest to the discontinued KK's that are new in the box at a store now. Moon Loomer


----------



## eistot

As far as the looms go (I am new to this) I have problems with the tension. I see a lot of Provo Craft in my area.


----------

